# need advice on making a repair to fibreglass roof?



## tjevans roofing (Jul 31, 2011)

need advice on the best way to repair a fibre glass roof that is flaking and only done one year ago??


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Tear it off and put slate on it.


----------

